# A Dart Makes A Point



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Why not do the pin point shot with a blowgun? Distance 33 feet ( 10 meters)


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

That's pretty friggin' amazing.

these magical powers of yours must have a pretty high mana cost.

Nice shooting man.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

quarterinmynose said:


> That's pretty friggin' amazing.
> 
> these magical powers of yours must have a pretty high mana cost.
> 
> Nice shooting man.


Bahahahahaha, best line ever!!!!

Also, excellent shooting TF.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Very nice shooting TF!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Wow "O" Wow total amazing my friend...you are my mentior for sure....I should live closer to you for lessons....You are anoter Bill Hays...

I am sure as time pass's on & people who see's your video's that you do so well will be incouraged to shoot more...I am sure you will

become a slingshot shooter of folk lore ..Like Ruffaus Hussy~~~AKAOldmiser


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Are you effing kidding me?! 
Keep messin' around and you may split an atom by mistake and then what are you gonna do? Huh?

You're gonna be just chillin' out shooting one of the myriad projectile firing items you are an expert at and ... ...BOOM!!
...and then a mushroom cloud...

Then it is poker games with Jimmy Hendrix, Rufus Hussey, Lenny Bruce, Albert Einstein, and Abe Lincoln for all eternity.

For goodness sake , be careful!!

Be well,
SF

Ps: Actually, that poker game doesn't sound all that bad... Lol.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Man, you are a DEVIL with that blowgun!!!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## filipino_saltik (Oct 7, 2011)

insane!!!!!! hawkeye you are so fired love tony starks


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks guys. Grab a blowgun and give it a shot. It will help your slingshot shooting as well. Good for the lungs. Good for the shooting eye. Shooting is shooting. They all flow together. Check out the blowgun forum.


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

Amazing shot!!


----------



## jonathanfv (Aug 29, 2012)

Jeez... Do you use the blowgun for hunting too? It seems like your preys would have no chance of surviving!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Just having fun with target shooting and coming up with new challenging shots. A lot of my outdoor practice prepares for every possible hunting shot. High, low and with obstructions and angles and pathways from brush and vegetation.


----------



## Daddy-O (May 10, 2014)

Wow! I love it! I laughed when you hit it, then realized I laughed out loud. Weird. What a great shot. I never thought to do this stuff with my blowguns. I am leaving my house for three months (and my blowguns), but I may need to make myself a new one when I get to where I'm going to do some of this stuff. Really good shooting there!
Roger


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter (Feb 27, 2014)

What are you shooting it doesn't sound like the cold steel darts but I could be wrong


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Cold steel


----------

